# FL Beach/Orlando 2 bdrm April 13/14 check in  4 or 5 days or full week



## ibe555666 (Mar 2, 2019)

Looking for Beach stay in Florida or Orlando would consider....2 bedroom, nicer resort type stay, check in April13 or 14....want 4 or 5 days or will take full week if that's what you have...let me know what you have!  Thanks.


----------



## ibe555666 (Mar 9, 2019)

anything available?


----------



## Tank (Mar 9, 2019)

I seen a nice 2 bedroom @ Cape Canaveral starting that week on Redweek. 
Decided to go West

Good luck


----------



## ibe555666 (Mar 14, 2019)

getting late?   anything new?


----------



## domino (Mar 16, 2019)

ibe555666 said:


> Looking for Beach stay in Florida or Orlando would consider....2 bedroom, nicer resort type stay, check in April13 or 14....want 4 or 5 days or will take full week if that's what you have...let me know what you have!  Thanks.


Hi.  I've got one for you but the check in date would need to be April 11 and check out April 15, 2019.  $115/day total cost.  Regal Palms in Davenport, FL (also known as Orlando on line)


----------



## jules54 (Mar 17, 2019)

Sent you a PM


----------



## ibe555666 (Mar 17, 2019)

thanks, I have booked


----------



## ibe555666 (Mar 17, 2019)

thanks all....I have booked....


----------

